# Paver Edging - Blacktop Driveway



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

What pavers are the best to install along side a blacktop driveway? Size, Shape and Pattern. I want it to only walk on.

Thanks for the help in advance.

Rob


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Not sure there is a "best". It's going to depend upon how well you can & want to prep the paver path. After that it's going to boil down to what you like.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

I just want to make sure that there isn't a size and pattern that works better for a path. Easier to maintain. I don't mind the prep or installation. Just want to make sure I am not making it harder on myself on the install and maintenance.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

For maintenance bigger is better I think. Less joints to clean/weed, more surface area on the base per paver, and more mass to prevent movement (although that should be prevented by a properly prepared base).


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

sitdwnandhngon said:


> For maintenance bigger is better I think. Less joints to clean/weed, more surface area on the base per paver, and more mass to prevent movement (although that should be prevented by a properly prepared base).


I was thinking of a larger paver, I just want it to flow well too. The bigger you go, the more elevation drops begin to look stepped instead of a smooth transition. I am thinking like an 8" doubled up to give me a 16" step out on each side of the drive.

Thank you!
Rob


----------



## Elite Concrete (Jan 25, 2011)

Concrete paver- which are more durable than regular brick - for paths, driveways and patios. :thumbsup:


----------

